# Can someone help me id this cichlid



## Dumbud (May 24, 2020)

Hi i need help to id this cichlid it was sold to me as a geophagus but the clerk was not to sure about it.
It as yellowish fins blue back white tummy and roseish reddish in the face very light coloration. They re very peacefull been having them fore 3 month now and they dont mess with anyone

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Absolutely nothing like a Geophagus. It's a Vieja, probably melanurus.


----------



## Dumbud (May 24, 2020)

Ichthys said:


> Absolutely nothing like a Geophagus. It's a Vieja, probably melanurus.


Yes its exactly that just duller colors thanks for your time


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

You are sure it's a Cichlid? Might be a member of the family Centrarchidae. LoL. Very dull coloration, do you know where it's from? How big is it? and can you tell me what it was sold as from the LFS?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree that it is a _Vieja_ and I also agree with _melanurus_. The suggestion of Centrarchid is'nt even worth a real comment.


----------

